# gulp shrimp for sheeps?



## baycoastal (Oct 8, 2007)

has anyone tried gulp shrimp for sheepshead?

I am going to try for some this weekend and thought about using gulp baits?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I gave the3" copper penny gulps a try last year after we exhuasted all our live shrimp and didn't even get a nibble. 

Good luck!!! maybe try a diiferent type gulp for better luck...but live shrimp is the way to go IMOP...

Jimmy


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been going off this forum with sheepson what to use. Last week I brought out 1lb of shrimp 2 days in a row and watched fish swim by it. We had sheeps that we could have grabbed swimming. I was thinking that it was just a bad day to fish and they were not eating but my father was near hot spots and said he would pick up some crabs. He bought 3 dozen and we caught 15 keepers off the crabs in the same place within 1 hour. All the other crabs went to smaller fish or missed fish.The longest we had to wait to have a hook up was 1 minute.I will never use shrimp again it's all fiddlers from here on out. With that said I have had some luck on a guides boat bottom fishing in the bay with shrimp but that was 1 time.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I've tried gulp shrimp, sandflea, and clam... I've never caught sheephead on artificial but I have heard of it being done. My guess is that the bite has to be super hot for it to work.



I've had luck using real sandfleas and they are readily available if you tote your rake with you.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Theres a chance that one day you might get one as bycatch targeting other fish but I wouldn't waste my time targeting sheepies with it. Just my .02


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

We caught i think 12 monster sheeps on live shrimp yesterday. Report coming soon


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Bullshark (4/7/2010)*I have been going off this forum with sheepson what to use. Last week I brought out 1lb of shrimp 2 days in a row and watched fish swim by it. We had sheeps that we could have grabbed swimming. I was thinking that it was just a bad day to fish and they were not eating but my father was near hot spots and said he would pick up some crabs. He bought 3 dozen and we caught 15 keepers off the crabs in the same place within 1 hour. All the other crabs went to smaller fish or missed fish.The longest we had to wait to have a hook up was 1 minute.I will never use shrimp again it's all fiddlers from here on out. With that said I have had some luck on a guides boat bottom fishing in the bay with shrimp but that was 1 time.


ha, I had this very same experience 2 yrs ago when I began to target them near the Pickens jetties. I could see them things school by the boat every couple of minutes but had lock jaw and would not touch my shrimp or crabs....so I returned the next day with a bucket of fresh oysters and shucked them right there crushing the shells for chum....Not fun fishing with oyster meat,like trying to get snot to stay on a hook long enough for the hook set but we filled the cooler in short. 

I believesheepies can be very finicky especially early in the season but thisyear I had very good luck with live shrimp...maybe I'll give crabs another chance as I have yet to catch one with crabs..

Thanks Bullshark...would love to fill the cooler in 1 hour....

Jimmy


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I did catch one on a gulp shrimp last year! I-10 Blackwater bridge.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I say nada on the artificial for sheeps ever. I prefer the fiddler crabs. Second live shrimp...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jjam (4/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Bullshark (4/7/2010)*I have been going off this forum with sheepson what to use. Last week I brought out 1lb of shrimp 2 days in a row and watched fish swim by it. We had sheeps that we could have grabbed swimming. I was thinking that it was just a bad day to fish and they were not eating but my father was near hot spots and said he would pick up some crabs. He bought 3 dozen and we caught 15 keepers off the crabs in the same place within 1 hour. All the other crabs went to smaller fish or missed fish.The longest we had to wait to have a hook up was 1 minute.I will never use shrimp again it's all fiddlers from here on out. With that said I have had some luck on a guides boat bottom fishing in the bay with shrimp but that was 1 time.
> ...


when you see em schooling by like that, take your live shrimp and use a ultralight rod with no weight and 4-6lb test. use a #8 eagle claw, short shank hook and flip it out there into the mix. without a weight and with the light line it will sink REALLY slow. once it goes out of view, real it back in and toss it out again. NOW, when one of the sheepies break off from the school a lil bit and come up to investigate it, twitch it and BAM!! nearly every time they will smack it! if you dont twitch it they will just swim off.. give it a try, but you need live shrimp. its really fun with light tackle..


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (4/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jjam (4/7/2010)*
> ...


Dang good info Sculls...Thanks for sharing as this is trial by error first hand helpful info...

Bullshark, don't give up onforum advice regarding sheepies, always more than one way to catch/filet a sheepie..:banghead 

I hate cleaning sheepshead but enjoy those tasty filets so much I endure the pain! lol

Jimmy


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Bullshark (4/7/2010)*I have been going off this forum with sheepson what to use. Last week I brought out 1lb of shrimp 2 days in a row and watched fish swim by it. We had sheeps that we could have grabbed swimming. I was thinking that it was just a bad day to fish and they were not eating but my father was near hot spots and said he would pick up some crabs. He bought 3 dozen and we caught 15 keepers off the crabs in the same place within 1 hour. All the other crabs went to smaller fish or missed fish.The longest we had to wait to have a hook up was 1 minute.I will never use shrimp again it's all fiddlers from here on out. With that said I have had some luck on a guides boat bottom fishing in the bay with shrimp but that was 1 time.


Fiddler Crabs are my new favorite bait! Not only do they catch fish but they stay on the damn hook and cost half the price of Shrimp. Not sure why you would pay $4 a dozen for Shrimp when the fish bite just as well on $2 a dozen Fiddler Crabs!


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw an article by a fisherman in Mobile that says he uses brined shrimp and oysters in addition to live bait for sheepies. Here's what he said.

?We look around local seafood markets to see if they have any out-of-date or close-to-expiration-date oysters they might be willing to move at a discounted price. Hey, it doesn?t hurt to ask,? Bekki said. 

They brine shrimp and oysters, which takes advance planning. 

?For the oysters, you drain off all the liquid and place them in a zip-loc bag,? Bekki said. ?Add enough salt that the ratio will be one-third salt and two-thirds oysters. For the shrimp, we peel them first and then add the same ratio of salt as we did to the oysters. Sometimes I?ll add a heaping tablespoon of garlic to the bag for extra scent. Squeeze out all the air and place the bags in the fridge for two to three weeks. You?ll be surprised how tough the bait is and how much the fish like it.?


----------

